# Kernel config

## nomad5770

I'm sure you all are tired of me asking questions already, but I'm wondering if there is an easy way to compile your own kernel. My laptop is not the best, and using genkernel makes Gentoo very very slow. I really want to get into compiling my own kernel, but I don't know where to start. I followed the guide on kernel-seeds.org to find the hardware for my laptop, but I don't know how to set up the kernel to my computer. Anyone know a good way to start out?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, yes, you can ask for help here if you want : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-829476.html

I'm sure that Pappy can even configure your box for you(your .config) and then you will be able to find what he did.

----------

## Trog Dog

cach0rr0 made a walkthrough video on how to use Pappy's kernel seeds

----------

## nomad5770

I found an explanation guide on Pappy's website. I followed that and tried setting up my own kernel. Hopefully it works

----------

## nomad5770

Well I don't think I did the kernel right. Went to boot into gentoo and it stopped at

```
init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 5664 bytes left
```

----------

## Aquous

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html

----------

## nomad5770

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html

 

I did that when I was installing

----------

